# :: My UPDATED MAC Collection (PIC) ::



## Life In Return (Mar 22, 2006)

Here we go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











---

*Eyes*
_*Shadows unless otherwise noted_
Amber Lights
Aquadisiac
Aristocrat 
Black Tied
Blue Peep _(fluidline)_
Botanical
Chrome Yellow
Club
Cranberry
Crystal Avalanche
Da Bling
Electra
Electric Eel
Girlie
Gorgeous Gold
Idol Eyes
Mythology
Nylon
Phloof
Retrospeck
Surreal
Sweetlust
Swimming
Swish
Taupographic _(shadestick)_ 
Tilt
Trax
Woodwinked


*Pigments*
Electric Coral _(PRO)_
Frozen White
Fuchsia
Golden Lemon
Grape _(PRO)_
Kelly Green _(PRO)_
Lovely Lily
Naval Blue _(PRO)_
Pink Pearl _(PRO)_
Primary Yellow _(PRO)_
Reflects Gold
Rose
Rose Gold _(PRO)_
Teal 

*Pencils / Eye Kohls*
Sublime Culture cremestick liner
Teddy eye kohl
Violet Underground kohl

*Lips*
Auto de Femme chromeglass
Bare Fetish lipglass
Budding lipglass
Dusk lipglass
Fetish lipstick
Gel lipstick
Iridescently shadebender
Lame lipstick
New Flame lipglass
Opal lustreglass
Rayothon lipglass
Teddy Babe cremestick
Uberpeach chromeglass

*Paints*
Bamboom
Bare Canvas
Canton Candy
Stilife

*Face*
Fix +
Hyper Real Foundation NC500
Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC45
Studio Finish Concealer NC45
Studio Finish Matte Foundation NC50
Studio Fix Fluid NC45

*Lashes*
All Black Fibre Rich mascara
Boston Fern Pro Lash
Lofty Brown Zoom Lash
Periwinkwink Pro Lash
Pick 5 Lashes _(Mac in Mode)_


----------



## bebs (Mar 22, 2006)

<3 I love it, beautiful choices of colors 

Primary Yellow, is that a good color?


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 22, 2006)

Not sure yet, just bought it on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may try it out tomorrow though!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 22, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today, I added 2 new things - Snowgirl lipglass and my 1st blush - Gingerly!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice collection! Plus, it's great to add to it too!


----------



## cakes (Mar 25, 2006)

Do I see a broken e/s or am I trippin'?


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep, the top to my Mythology is cracked. Eyeshadow's still intact. No point in buying a new one


----------



## bebs (Mar 26, 2006)

do you like primary yellow as an eyeshadow?


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 26, 2006)

Haven't had a chance to use it yet. I've been kind of toned down the last few days


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

that's a lot of variety, i love it!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Great Collection You Have There Girlie!


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## cakes (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_Yep, the top to my Mythology is cracked. Eyeshadow's still intact. No point in buying a new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As long as it still works, right?


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 1, 2006)

Basically.


----------

